

The Horror: Android allows apps access to your pictures - colluphid42
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/120969-the-horror-android-allows-apps-access-to-your-pictures

======
keymone
The Horror: iPhone/Android/w/e intercepts your touches on your phone's
touchscreen!!!!!11

